# Layout mit fancyhdr



## sousou (14. September 2009)

Ich benutze fancyhdr und habe das folgende Problem:

\fancyhead[LE]{\nouppercase{\leftmark}\hspace{0.5cm}\thepage}

nun ich habe hier den Abstand 0.5cm mit hspace per hand gegeben, und es sieht nicht gut aus.

Gibt es einen anderen Befehl dafür?

PS: ich habe die fancyhdr-doc gelesen aber nichts gefunden

Danke im Voraus


----------



## XD XD (26. Oktober 2009)

ich weiss es nicht


----------

